# Hello



## drcameraman (May 11, 2007)

My name is Matthew. I live in the East Coast of Florida. And I would like to start collecting Mantids.


----------



## robo mantis (May 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 13, 2007)

Welcome DCcamerman, do u work as a camera man?


----------



## Ian (May 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum dcameraman!


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

Welcome! You have come to a good place.


----------

